# Derelict Train Station & Rail Depot, Bulgaria



## Darmon_Richter (Dec 29, 2012)

A few days ago, I decided to brave the subzero Bulgarian winter to go and check out a nearby train station - abandoned and out of use for more than two decades now.














This particular town in the Balkans used to be part of a well-connected rail network - the Soviet Union used many of its smaller satellite states for providing cheap industry and labour, and Bulgaria was no different. In this town, there used to be a massive Soviet glass factory... the raw sand required was delivered by trains that ran straight from the Black Sea beaches. I wrote about the factory itself in an earlier report, here.

This all came to an end in 1989. In the last days of the Soviet Union, many of these state facilities began to crumble, and in Bulgaria the railway network was considerably downsized as the nation entered an economic crisis.













It was hard work getting to the train station in so much heavy snow, but once there getting inside was easy - the main foyer featured large glass windows on both sides, and there were several panes which had been smashed, or were missing altogether. A bigger concern was staying out of sight from the road once inside...

One end of the building featured the remains of a kitchen, and here the decay was most apparent - there was an amazing effect created by the paint peeling away from walls, so thick it almost looked like fur. Patches of moss growing on the ceiling brought in a rich shade of green, while the afternoon sun was at the perfect angle - reflecting across the snow outside, and casting long, dramatic shadows through the interior of the building.






moss







There were three floors to explore here - the ground floor featured a series of glass-walled waiting halls and ticket booths, while a series of steps led down from the kitchen area to a basement level. This was mostly divided up into storerooms... and filled with bottles, crates and the chairs that had been stripped from the waiting room above.













At the opposite end of the building from the kitchen, the staff area of the rail station featured a series of offices and lounges. I reached this area by climbing under a broken glass panel, and it was amazing just how much had been left behind here - books, blueprints, telephones and switchboards, all left gathering dust for 23 years. 

The first floor of the station was similarly cluttered with trinkets and personal effects, and looked as though it had served as residential quarters for the station master.













Heading out onto the station platform, I crossed over the snow-covered tracks. One of the lines ended in a loading bay, with two massive, rail-mounted gantry cranes. Naturally, I couldn't resist climbing up to have a look... 













The cranes were rusted so bad, that in places my foot went straight through the metal gantry! Pretty scary stuff, but well worth it for the views from the top platform.

I found this site truly beautiful to explore - so decayed, and yet without a touch of human interference. No vandalism, no litter, no graffiti, just the very natural effect of the years. I really hope I've managed to do it justice with my photos. If you want to see any more, check 'em out here.

Cheers...
DR.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2012)

Amazing, nice arty shot with the green bottles, and those cranes are huge!
Very nice visit by the looks of it!


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 29, 2012)

Great set of images. Great report too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Great report and photos.


----------



## Labb (Dec 29, 2012)

Brilliant pictures


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 29, 2012)

Like that lots


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 29, 2012)

*Stunning!! I am officially in love with this place! Its got a bit of everything and the blanket of snow sets it off a treat!*


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2012)

That is really really special. Railway Urbex is my favourite type of explore and always has been. Stunning absolutely stunning love it!! Made Shucks day.


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 29, 2012)

great shots mate, loving the snow as well, adds something


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> great shots mate, loving the snow as well, adds something



Yeah I second that Steve, the snow adds to the bleakness of the place.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 29, 2012)

this is fantastic, and stunning images. thanks for sharing


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah the snow really does make it! I was hoping for some snow over here to see what I can do


----------



## Darmon_Richter (Dec 29, 2012)

Cheers for all the awesome feedback. 

I have never considered myself a particularly good photographer, and have no idea what I'm doing with a camera really... so I can't tell you how much I appreciate all the kind words! Really glad people have been enjoying these shots - and it really helped that the location was just so damn photogenic. 




perjury saint said:


> Its got a bit of everything and the blanket of snow sets it off a treat!



Yeah, I really liked that about this place - one corner of the building was grimy and rotten, the next was like a ghost town, everything still in place exactly where it had been left. Then outside you have the monster industrial porn looming over the tracks... it was a really nice mixture of atmospheres, and definitely one of my most enjoyable explores for a while.




Black Shuck said:


> That is really really special. Railway Urbex is my favourite type of explore and always has been.



I'm a big fan as well - especially the older, quirkier sites like this. 




steve2109 said:


> great shots mate, loving the snow as well, adds something



Thanks a lot. It was fecking cold out there but like Shuck says, all that snow really gives the place a crisp, bleak feel.


----------



## Bones out (Dec 29, 2012)

Ooooh. Nice.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoah, that'#s a bl**dy bleak place and no mistake. Well done on that!


----------

